

Dockers forms Governance Advisory Board with frontrunners Google, IBM and Red Hat - sirduncan
http://www.sdtimes.com/DOCKER_FORMS_GOVERNANCE_ADVISORY_BOARD/By_Alex_Handy/About_DOCKER_and_LINUX/70147

======
golubbe
Go to docker.io/governance to see the full proposal (and provide
comments/nominations). Our blog explaining the move is at blog.docker.io

